# flea markets



## njdilky (Nov 29, 2010)

Would anybody know about flee markets taking place in Dubai / Abu Dhabi. 

I would like to visit and may be take part even


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dubai Flea Market

I've also corrected the thread title. To _flee_ is to run away, whereas _flea_ is the insect you require...
-


----------



## njdilky (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks Elphaba


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Dubai Flea Market
> 
> I've also corrected the thread title. To _flee_ is to run away, whereas _flea_ is the insect you require...
> -


Maybe he/she would like to know where all the runners gather on a regular basis before taking off


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Dubai Flea Market

Dubai Flea Market at Al Safa Park on 04th December 2010
Location:
Al Safa Park, Entrance Gate 5, Al Wasl, Dubai. There is plenty of shade so don’t worry about the heat
Time:
08:00 - 15:00

Entry fee for visitors is AED 3 only and is paid at the gate of the park (Gate 5).

I might even be there... but you have to get there really early


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

C&P of the link I posted Ipshi... 

Anyway, it's rubbish. I went once and there was not a flea to be found. I am sure that contravenes trades description legislation.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

no no .. i went there once and found some nice books and even a few dresses... not to mention a leather mini-satchel  not bad at all... my friend got a bread bin and jewellery and we only spent a combined 60 bucks in all


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I do believe there is a saying... one person trash, another person... 

I love flea markets but can only imagine that this is one of those things I would be very upset with the staring.  Take pictures Ipshi.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

the place is full of pretty blond people jynxy... i don't think there would b much staring... but then again... i wouldn't want u to feel weird cos u believed me and came along to be ogled at...

that being said... it is too crowded for any full on staring to happen


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ipshi said:


> the place is full of pretty blond people jynxy... i don't think there would b much staring... but then again... i wouldn't want u to feel weird cos u believed me and came along to be ogled at...
> 
> that being said... it is too crowded for any full on staring to happen


Ahem! Text speak Ipshi! And you were doing so well. 

Back on the straight & narrow please.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Ahem! Text speak Ipshi! And you were doing so well.
> 
> Back on the straight & narrow please.


OOOOH!! I forgot the 'u' were text speak too!! Would you believe I actually read through the post and changed the 'wud's to 'would's and still got rapped... sigh...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ipshi said:


> OOOOH!! I forgot the 'u' were text speak too!! Would you believe I actually read through the post and changed the 'wud's to 'would's and still got rapped... sigh...


You still get points for effort.


----------



## Barry2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

Is the flea market a regular weekly thing?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Barry2010 said:


> Is the flea market a regular weekly thing?


It's a monthly event from October to May

When & Where | Dubai Flea Market

-


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

dubai flea market is great ...


----------

